# Antigua and Barbuda: anyone been?



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm thinking of making a trip to Antigua and Barbuda; has anyone here been? Any suggestions? I already have a few sights in mind, but figured I would check with my AAAC brethren for suggestions.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

I was there for a day in February as part of a multi-island cruise. If you're set on a trip to the V.I., my recommendation would be St. Baarth's. I was not particularly crazy about Antigua-Barbuda, although, to be fair, I didn't see a great deal of the island. What I did see did not measure up to St. Baarths. 

I hope that's been somewhat helpful.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

IIRC, flying there requires a connection or three.


----------



## andyvbuzz (Dec 27, 2012)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I'm thinking of making a trip to Antigua and Barbuda; has anyone here been? Any suggestions? I already have a few sights in mind, but figured I would check with my AAAC brethren for suggestions.


I've been there for week in last summer. It's a great place to plan a holiday or a family vacation trip. And Indeed flying there requires a connection or three as Doghouse too mentioned. Repo used boats are the most popular varieties of auctions in existence today.


----------

